# IPerspectiveFactory in einer e4 application



## darksmilie (26. Jun 2017)

Hi,

ich programmiere grade meine erste e4 application. 
Früher konnte ich in eine Perspective Klasse angeben was alles in der Perspective zu sehen sein soll und was nicht, ober eben nur übers menü.
Jetzt habe ich gelesen das es dies nicht mehr bei e4 appliactionen in der form gibt.
Zu meiner Frage gibt es bei e4 applicationen die Möglichkeit programatisch die Parts anzeigen zu lassen oder eben nicht?

mfg
darksmilie


----------



## darksmilie (27. Jun 2017)

Hi,

bei der weiteren Suche nach einer Antwort bin ich auf das gestoßen:

```
@Execute
   public void execute(MApplication application, EPartService partService,
            EModelService modelService) {
       final MPart part = partService.findPart("partID");
       partService.hidePart(part);
   }
```

Ich habe ein Handler in meiner Application.e4xmi hinzugefügt, aber der Code wird nicht ausgeführt.
Ich habe den Handler unter meinem Part erstellt. Muss ich den irgentwo noch aktivieren?


----------



## darksmilie (1. Aug 2017)

Hi,

ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:

```
@ProcessAdditions
public void processAdditions(MApplication app, EModelService modelService)
{
  MUIElement el = modelService.find("part.id", app);
  if (el != null) {
    el.setToBeRendered(false);
  }
}
```

Dieser Code wird im LifeCycleManager implemenetiert


----------

